# Installed SLP headers and loud mouth and now Check Engine light is on



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

The check engine light came on a few days after the slp headers and loudmouth was installed. I called some places and I couldnt find any o2 simulators. What am I supposed to do to shut the light off?


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

sutliffhl21 said:


> The check engine light came on a few days after the slp headers and loudmouth was installed. I called some places and I couldnt find any o2 simulators. What am I supposed to do to shut the light off?


Mine did the same thing, take it to the dealership they will reset it for you.


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

Will that disable the rear o2's though? I'm thinking that because there is high flow cat's on the car, thats whats tripping the light and just resetting the light will only be temporary, as it will only come on again.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

not sure about the o2 sensors, I took mine in and it turned out to be an error. You have nothing to loose by trying the dealership first.... if it comes back they might know how to handle it.


----------



## OBXGTO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well I'm sorry that I can't comment for sure on the GTO, but other cars that I have had with headers and O2 sensors have all had issues with the CEL.

You are going to have to get O2 simulators, tune for O2 sensor delete, or just live with tripping a code every once in awhile.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

If you pick out and install a CAI, you should be well set to get your motor dyno'ed to take advantage of all the new power. I picked up 24 rwhp just from my dyno session, plus they disabled the rear O2 sensors, eliminating the CEL.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

just a learnin younggun question but what is a CAI and what is the function. have heard it talked about and has added decent power to some guys goats


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Cold Air Induction. All it is is an intake system ie.. k&n or lingenfelter.


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

How do you delete the o2's from the pcm? Can a dealer do this?


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

I have SLP long tubes w/out the catbacks. No check eng. lite for me. Worst case is you may need to retune. Aint it great? You can tune for more power and should be able to keep the o2 sensor to boot. Thats why they gave you the extenders.:cheers


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

How do you retune? I used to have a B Body Impala ss and I remember there are places where you can buy a pcm already programmed. I think pcmforles.com rings a bell.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

im lookin at gettin a vortech supercharger system http://www.vortechsuperchargers.com/products/yourcar/04_gto.html
by the looks of it and my knowledge of the package it will replace my CAI correct? so it would be pointless to get a K&N air charger system before I get the supercharger system this spring? also i was lookin at certified vortech dealers and i have some around my area but the nearest one is a Found On Road Dead (ford) dealership. i read through there website and they have a performance division shop with a dyno but i am still secptical on having them put it on my GTO.. any thoughts? the next closest is a nation wide known body shop named rad rides by troy based out of princeton,IL


----------

